# Newbie from Nevada



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

AWWWWWW!!!!! I love Nevada!! The best place on Earth to me!! And I know you will get a horse!! When the time is right!!


----------



## C-Bear (Jul 1, 2008)

DollyGirl said:


> AWWWWWW!!!!! I love Nevada!! The best place on Earth to me!! And I know you will get a horse!! When the time is right!!


and a puppy lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Wonderful news. Welcome to the Forum. Will be very excited to hear about your new horse. Keep us posted


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting. 

PS- I moved this to the Meet the Community section.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum Karen.


----------



## Vegashorselady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello! Are you in Northern or Southern Nevada? Either way, another Nevada...hooray.


----------

